# Drawing tips for Photoshop cs5



## Kurana4390e (May 13, 2011)

So! i'm learning to draw in Photoshop cs5. and i <3 it. i'm learning a lot.

But, does anyone have a good tips? anything and everythig is going to be very useful for me.  

One thing i'm also seeking for is shading for shadows for hair and so on. ;]

Please! All tips/links will help me  <3


----------



## Zydala (May 13, 2011)

??? This is a very vague question if I'm at all honest. It'd help to know what skill level you were at so I could point you in a good direction. Is this your first time with a digital program? How long have you been drawing? Do you have a tablet?


----------



## Kurana4390e (May 13, 2011)

I know, and it was very vague. Lol, I'm just, spacing out tonight. Umm Some of my "art" is on http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kurana4390e/ But uh. I've been fiddling with PS cs5 for about two weeks now. Honestly, i've never drew anything in my entire life until a few weeks ago  But i think i'm good, yeah? xD I bought a tablet, of course. ;]


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 13, 2011)

Kurana4390e said:


> I know, and it was very vague. Lol, I'm just, spacing out tonight. Umm Some of my "art" is on http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kurana4390e/ But uh. I've been fiddling with PS cs5 for about two weeks now. Honestly, i've never drew anything in my entire life until a few weeks ago  But i think i'm good, yeah? xD I bought a tablet, of course. ;]


 
I have to say as a person who decided to give you advice not too long ago (- we're looking at a few posts down!) it's AGGRAVATING to have it ignored. I know that topic was sitting up top for a few days.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/99057-What-program-should-I-use-for-Digital-Art

You need to draw traditionally if you want to draw. Getting CS5 for a beginner is ridiculous if you don't even know your foundations.


----------



## Zydala (May 13, 2011)

Agreeing with Arshes. Seeing your work now, there is no tutorial or advice for photoshop that I could give you that isn't too advanced and doesn't rely on you knowing the foundations of art already. Unfortunately there is no shortcut to the foundations and there's also no substituting traditional art. The problem with learning straight from a tablet is that you will be completely dependent on things like the undo option and manipulating tools, so instead of learning how to properly lay down strokes on a canvas (digital or otherwise), you're completely reliant on just luckily placing something down that looks okay, and not letting your brain feel out how form and lineart works from reflecting on your trial and error.

You're welcome to continue exploring working on a tablet as you learn your foundations - after all, what drives you is what you wish to learn to create! - but don't ignore what's most important to art. It's not the program that makes the art great; it's the artist behind it that knows how to manipulate the tools into what they want to make.

http://www.drawspace.com/ - a good place to look for beginning tutorials on the foundations.
Check deviantart for beginniners photoshop tutorials on tools and such as well.
Check deviantart for basic photoshop tutorials on how the tools work


----------



## Smelge (May 13, 2011)

Don't listen to these haters. Just use a nice sized brush, colour on the same layer as the lineart, and make sure to use several filters per picture to hide the problems. It's how the pro's do it.


----------



## Zydala (May 13, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Don't listen to these haters. Just use a nice sized brush, colour on the same layer as the lineart, and make sure to use several filters per picture to hide the problems. It's how the pro's do it.


 
and someday they too can make as beautiful an icon as yours :V


----------



## Aden (May 13, 2011)

Zydala said:


> and someday they too can make as beautiful an icon as yours :V


 
Now, now, let's not give them false hope here


----------



## Smelge (May 13, 2011)

Zydala said:


> and someday they too can make as beautiful an icon as yours :V


 
Lens flare practically *is* art.


----------

